# glock 30sf?



## gunflask (Dec 28, 2007)

I saw while surfing the net, that a glock 30sf is coming this year. does anyone know if this is true. I'm hoping it is. I'll start saving. thanks


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

They are already in stock some places.
http://www.sportingarms.com/results.asp?mfr_name=46
http://www.uberarms.com/glpf3050101.html


----------

